# privy digging probe



## jkaese (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey everyone looking to buy a 5 foot privy probe anyone know where to buy one, my house is from 1835 would really like to find the privy on the property. Thanks !


----------



## stuck on inks and crocks (Jul 13, 2017)

Not sure where you could buy one. You can make one fairly simple if you have the tools. Go to a car wrecking yard and ask for a trunk lid tension rod off of an older car. Thread the one end for a handle and round the other end for the probe tip. Good luck finding your privy!


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 15, 2017)

I buy them from these folks:

http://www.mightyprobe.com/

They are utility probes but work very well, especially if you have fairly compact top soil.  I've used 1 probe for 6 years now, though I recently bought a backup as my original is getting a little thin (I use the 3/8" hex rod).  They have replaceable tips.


----------



## midway49 (Jul 16, 2017)

Try "Agri Drain Corp".  $38 for a 5'.   I've used them for years, they are stainless rather than spring, but they're good.


----------

